# CPU-Informationen mittels LibNoDave



## funkey (1 Februar 2011)

Hallo!
Kann man mittels LibNoDave noch mehr Informationen aus einer CPU auslesen als den Bestellcode?
Zykluszeit (aktuell, min, max) hab ich bereits auch in der SZL gefunden.


Ich denke da z.B. an den Ausgabestand der Hardware und an die Firmwareversion, Systemzustand (OK, Fehler), LEDs, möglicherweise Informationen zu den Baugruppen, ...
Wenn ja, dann wüßte ich gerne wie.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Ralle (1 Februar 2011)

Hast du hier im Forum mal unter dem Stichwort "SZL" gesucht? Auch Jochen Kühners Beiträge helfen da vielleicht weiter.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (1 Februar 2011)

*Mhmmm...*

Kannst meine WPF ToolBox probieren. Da kannst du alle möglichen SZLs der Siemens CPUs abfragen und die Ausgabe ansehen (http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=41928)


----------

